# Islabikes Erfahrung gefragt



## Hans-Mama (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo miteinander!

Erst mal sorry, wenn ich hier vielleicht total dusselige Fragen stelle (-ich bin halt fahrradblond )

Ich habe einen knapp 9 jährigen Sohn mit Down-Syndrom und einem kompl. Herzfehler, der gerade das Fahrrad fahren gelernt hat. Hans ist  116cm groß und wiegt 20 kg. Eines der "üblichen" 20" Supermarkt-Kinderräder mit 16,5 kg würde ihn wahrscheinlich einfach erschlagen! 

Außerdem ist der Lütte durch seine kleinen Extras  weder besonders kräftig noch geschickt.  Ein extrem leichtes und "handliches" Rad muss also her!

Nach einigem Suchen habe ich das "Islabike Beinn 20" gefunden. So eines soll es also werden.  Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht ob in small oder large. Problem ist, dass die Schrittlänge von Hans mit  49 cm gerade so an der Grenze liegt. 

Was meint Ihr denn:Wenn wir  noch ca. 1 Jahr warten und gleich das größere kaufen, könnte der Lütte es länger fahren. Bei dem Preis muss/will ich natürlich auch darauf achten. 

Anderseits: je kleiner das Rad ist, desto handlicher ist es natürlich.
Vor allem hat Hans sehr kurze Arme und Beine (die wachsen bei ihm nun mal langsamer als der Rumpf).  Das würde doch auch eher für den kleineren Rahmen sprechen? Evtl käme Hans  ja sogar wegen seiner "besonderen" Proportionen mit dem kleineren Rahmen auf Dauer besser zurecht?

Ich denke; so ein hochwertiges Rad kann ich ja auch wieder verkaufen. (Der angebotene Rückkaufservice gilt ja vielleicht auch für Lieferungen nach Germany?). Habt Ihr schon Erfahrung mit dem Wiederverkaufen des Islabikes Beinn 20" gemacht?

Wiegt das Islabike Beinn 20" wirklich nur 8,8 kg bzw. stimmten Eure jeweiligen Gewichtsangaben? (Ich habe mir vor Ort ein Specialised und ein Stevensen je in 20" angeschaut, die lagen bei mind. 10,5 kg)

Mein Englisch ist leider zu schlecht, als dass ich das alles  mit dem Hersteller diskutieren könnte. Und für´s mal Probesitzen würde ich zwar 1,5 Std über die Autobahn heizen, aber nicht bis auf die Insel fliegen 

*Mag mir jemand von Euch berichten, was Eure Erfahrungen so sind bzw was Ihr mir raten würdet?*

..das wäre eine tolle Hilfe für mich - schon mal vorneweg DANKE!
Hans-Mama


----------



## Heiko_München (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Wir haben uns auch das Beinn 20 in small geholt..... und ohne Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger stimmt das mit dem Gewicht schon!







...nur etwas andere Reifen haben wir aufgezogen.... und wenn dann würde ich das mit dem kleinen Rahmen machen.... da ist durchaus viel Spielraum nach oben....

weitere Bilder hier

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans-Mama (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo Heiko,

danke für Deine Antwort. Ja, ist schön zu lesen, dass das Gewicht reel angegeben ist.
Du hast also für Deinen Nachwuchs auch den kleinen Rahmen. Darf ich mal fragen wie groß dein Kindlein ist? 

Und danke auch für die schnelle Antwort. 
Hans-Mama


----------



## Heiko_München (31. Mai 2009)

...1,15m
...ja, den Rahmen haben wir in small = klein

Wenn Du bei Islabikes anrufst..... ist alles ganz easy... etwas Englisch hilft aber. Frag doch einen Bekannten um Hilfe.

Grüße
Heiko


----------

